# You Can See I'm Desperate For Subject Matter



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

And something to do. It is really not my intension to lower the standard of this Photography Section But I'm getting a Little Stir Crazy. Please bear with me.

My night time companion when I can't sleep. Anyone still listen to a radio?


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

My favorite tea glass, which I just emptied. I know, I know, a litrle childish on my part.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

What I'm listening to at the moment. These are old ones that flood the mind with memories, my mind.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Another night-time companion. Right now, I'm loving that music.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

As I age another handy companion, although now I sometime require a magnifying glass. It is always
nearby on my desk. ( I know, who cares ).


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Part of my work-out equipment.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2020)

That is a beautiful glass tea mug! 
I get a kick out of your photos, so don't put yourself down.

That's a cute radio. I used to have one that was a little bigger and had short wave. Like yours, it was by my bed and sometimes I stayed up half the night listening.

Listening to what? Languages I couldn't understand, lol.  Sometimes The VOA. The world was much bigger then and things were so far away!


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Some of what I do almost daily. The lungs, they exercises the lungs.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Okay, don't laugh. This is part of my tools. I clean harmonicas with it, and
I refer you back to thee title.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> And something to do. It is really not my intension to lower the standard of this Photography Section But I'm getting a Little Stir Crazy. Please bear with me.
> 
> My night time companion when I can't sleep. Anyone still listen to a radio?
> View attachment 99847


Yes. I listen to radio at night.  Coast to Coast puts me to sleep.

Worst photography is poor subject matter.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 99848
> My favorite tea glass, which I just emptied. I know, I know, a litrle childish on my part.



_*I have two of these same Magnolia pattern mugs and use them for OJ!*_


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Remember these? I still use it. Some refer to me, 'Ancient of Days.' because
I do.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 99848
> My favorite tea glass, which I just emptied. I know, I know, a litrle childish on my part.


Poor subject matter. Poor lighting.  Poor composition. Back lighting might make it better but still, if you get what I mean.
Other than that it's a snapshot.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

This harp has a different tuning, called Orchestra Tuning. It also has silver
reeds. This one is a low C. A regular major C would blow your hat off with 
those silver reeds. I does look like I need to use my tool kit on this harp.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

My mini tripod.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

One of my backgrounds.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

And finally, (I know I've bored you) some cream I rub on thin-skinned
wringled arms. Cheers, have a good day, what's left of it.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Poor subject matter. Poor lighting.  Poor composition. Back lighting might make it better but still, if you get what I mean.
> Other than that it's a snapshot.


I totally agree.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Poor subject matter. Poor lighting.  Poor composition. Back lighting might make it better but still, if you get what I mean.
> Other than that it's a snapshot.


Yes, they are all snapshots, some worse than others and I do take your meaning.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Poor subject matter. Poor lighting.  Poor composition. Back lighting might make it better but still, if you get what I mean.
> Other than that it's a snapshot.


You have some nerve insulting a member like that! This gentleman has lung issues and the pandemic with quarantine is hard on him. He's just trying to take his mind off things and to communicate with friends..


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 99859
> And finally, (I know I've bored you) some cream I rub on thin-skinned
> wringled arms. Cheers, have a good day, what's left of it.


That's Beautiful!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Poor subject matter. Poor lighting.  Poor composition. Back lighting might make it better but still, if you get what I mean.
> Other than that it's a snapshot.


 Camper, drifter is stuck, with a serious illness , he can't go anywhere during this crises, he's going stir crazy.. he can't go out... the subject matter is simply all he has within his reach.... 

Might not be great subjects, not the greatest photgraphy, Driffter knows this more than anyone... but can we just help and try and appreciate  all of us who are doing anything we can in any way we can... to stop screaming blue murder from boredom, ?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 17, 2020)

Drifter what is the wooden instrument on your first picture? What is the function of the item tied into it?


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 17, 2020)

"Playin' solitare til dawn with a deck of fitty-one. Now don't tell me there's nothin' to do."
Don't recall the name of that song.


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 17, 2020)

Meanderer Need to change you name to Cyclops.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Camper, drifter is stuck, with a serious illness , he can't go anywhere during this crises, he's going stir crazy.. he can't go out... the subject matter is simply all he has within his reach....
> 
> Might not be great subjects, not the greatest photgraphy, Driffter knows this more than anyone... but can we just help and try and appreciate  all of us who are doing anything we can in any way we can... to stop screaming blue murder from boredom, ?


He's a good photographer and he knows it. I can tell by the equipment. He doesn't want sympathy. He wants inspiration. I'm a photographer as well. Try macrophotography. A new challenge and dimension.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> "Playin' solitare til dawn with a deck of fitty-one. Now don't tell me there's nothin' to do."
> Don't recall the name of that song.


Flowers on the wall.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 17, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> You have some nerve insulting a member like that! This gentleman has lung issues and the pandemic with quarantine is hard on him. He's just trying to take his mind off things and to communicate with friends..


I have done that.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 99848
> My favorite tea glass, which I just emptied. I know, I know, a litrle childish on my part.


I enjoy your photos, Drifter.  I do the same thing.  I look around and see if there is anything that would make a nice shot.  Edward Weston made a great photo of a toilet.

Part of the fun is tweaking them to make them look their best.  If you don't have a photo editing program, I recommend FastStone image viewer.  It's free and very easy to use.  Sometimes you can crop, change things like brightness or contrast and make a big difference.

I have a glass mug for tea too.  It seems to taste better for some reason.

Don


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

No, I no longer have one. Thanks, I’ll check it out. Not sure I could use one any longer.


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 17, 2020)

Drifter.  I know We will never meet personally, but i would just like to tell you that, if we lived near enough to each other we could become good friends. I consider myself to be a reasonable photographer but i was inspired by your recent images of Roses.
Stay safe and be happy my friend.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> Drifter.  I know We will never meet personally, but i would just like to tell you that, if we lived near enough to each other we could become good friends. I consider myself to be a reasonable photographer but i was inspired by your recent images of Roses.
> Stay safe and be happy my friend.


Thanks, Cee Gee. Once upon a time I was capable and practiced the medium for a number of years. But regardles, I'm a friendly chap and no doubt you and I would hit it off and I suspect that association would be pleasure for the both of us.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> He's a good photographer and he knows it. I can tell by the equipment. He doesn't want sympathy. He wants inspiration. I'm a photographer as well. Try macrophotography. A new challenge and dimension.


Once upon a time I tried micro photography, had a couple of 1.1 lens, a 1.4 Olympus and Vivitar 1.8 and some Olympus magnifying equipment. Got knee deep into it, as deep as I could afford. A little deeper than my development abilities. Now days a camera  is not much more than a play thing with me. I'm merely along for the ride as I admire you bonified phographer's work and I realize that. I know I can't bring back what used to be, but it's still fun. However, in the future I will try to be a little more discete. And I expect the management here would appreciate that as well as the viewers.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 17, 2020)

Drifter --  It's not a contest.  We take photos for fun, and it's fun to share them.  Hopefully, someone will get some pleasure from looking at some of them.  That's what is so great about digital cameras.  They make it so easy to share.

I used to shoot film and did some developing and printing as a hobby.  And it took a lot of time and effort to make something decent.  Some of those prints are still around, but very few people have seen them.  

Please keep posting your work.  And consider trying a photo editor.  I'm sure you would enjoy playing with it.

Don


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Drifter --  It's not a contest.  We take photos for fun, and it's fun to share them.  Hopefully, someone will get some pleasure from looking at some of them.  That's what is so great about digital cameras.  They make it so easy to share.
> 
> I used to shoot film and did some developing and printing as a hobby.  And it took a lot of time and effort to make something decent.  Some of those prints are still around, but very few people have seen them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I decided developing and printing was not worth it. Maybe for Ansel Adams. I like digital. I've got 
a so-so editor with my Apple photo program. I use it to tweak here and there.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> And something to do. It is really not my intension to lower the standard of this Photography Section But I'm getting a Little Stir Crazy. Please bear with me.
> 
> My night time companion when I can't sleep. Anyone still listen to a radio?
> View attachment 99847


I have the same exact one on my nightstand Drifter........just replaced the batteries in it.....was thinking if we have an electrical outage I can use it for music and any communication needed for an emergency


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 99852
> Part of my work-out equipment.


Cripes, I have those plastic/rubber physical therapy thingies in every color from the past....do I use them, No....shame on me.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't know if this will help but I'm tossing in my 2 cents anyway.
My first year here, the girls I work with had a birthday party for me. They got me cake and balloons and we ate in a Mexican restaurant and had margaritas. Two of the girls got me stuffed animals. The monkey is Coconut and the poodle is Rainbow.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I have the same exact one on my nightstand Drifter........just replaced the batteries in it.....was thinking if we have an electrical outage I can use it for music and any communication needed for an emergency


Yeah, I listen to music and PBS during the wee hours.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Cripes, I have those plastic/rubber physical therapy thingies in every color from the past....do I use them, No....shame on me.


I'm limited to what I can use. and some of them can do me in pretty quick.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> Drifter what is the wooden instrument on your first picture? What is the function of the item tied into it?


They are leather tassels. It is an American Indian flute. The tassels hold that piece they are wrapped around in place so it will play and for decoration. Other tassels cover a hole to make it a five hole flute instead of six hole. Some o the leather strips and it has a number you can not see are merely for decoration. I'm not good on it like some of the native players but I play a little.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Flowers on the wall.


Yeah, I like that song. Havent heard it in years.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 17, 2020)

@drifter , I enjoyed your pictures and they brought me comfort and joy. Thank you.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 17, 2020)

Well Drifter, it does appear that you are easily entertained.

And those of us who read this thread from start to this point, … well we are easily entertained as well. It just doesn't take much these days.

But I will note that your pictures and comments have a "happy quality" about them and I greatly appreciate that given everything else that is happening on the planet.

and I have to add that I was a complete "bust" when I tried to learn how to play the harmonica. I sounded a bit like a horney cat.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 17, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Well Drifter, it does appear that you are easily entertained.
> 
> And those of us who read this thread from start to this point, … well we are easily entertained as well. It just doesn't take much these days.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the time I learned to play the tin whistle.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Reminds me of the time I learned to play the tin whistle.


I had a couple of tin whistles; never did learn to play one.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Well Drifter, it does appear that you are easily entertained.
> 
> And those of us who read this thread from start to this point, … well we are easily entertained as well. It just doesn't take much these days.
> 
> ...


If it is any comfort, every body sounds that way when they first get a harmonica. I’ve read bios
of some of the best in the business and it is six, eight, ten years before they can seriously play one.
It is said of the harmonica it is rather easy to play the harmonica (compared to other, more complex instruments) but few can master it. I believe that last part.


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> I enjoy your photos, Drifter.  I do the same thing.  I look around and see if there is anything that would make a nice shot.  Edward Weston made a great photo of a toilet.
> 
> Part of the fun is tweaking them to make them look their best.  If you don't have a photo editing program, I recommend FastStone image viewer.  It's free and very easy to use.  Sometimes you can crop, change things like brightness or contrast and make a big difference.
> 
> ...


Faststone seems to work only with Microsoft products. Or did I overlook something?


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> Faststone seems to work only with Microsoft products. Or did I overlook something?


You're right Drifter.  I didn't think about that.  I'm not familiar with Apple software, but there must be equivalents.  Gimp works in OSX.  It's much more powerful, but also more difficult to learn.  I have it, but haven't found the need to use it.  You might find something on CNET.  Sorry I can't be more help.  Maybe someone else here on the forum knows of a good one.

Don


----------



## drifter (Apr 17, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> You're right Drifter.  I didn't think about that.  I'm not familiar with Apple software, but there must be equivalents.  Gimp works in OSX.  It's much more powerful, but also more difficult to learn.  I have it, but haven't found the need to use it.  You might find something on CNET.  Sorry I can't be more help.  Maybe someone else here on the forum knows of a good one.
> 
> Don


There are, Don. I've got a light weight editor with my photo file I havn't been using. Sometime it helps a little. I'll try to tap intoit more. Thanks for your  help, kind Sir.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> And something to do. It is really not my intension to lower the standard of this Photography Section But I'm getting a Little Stir Crazy. Please bear with me.


Wow - it's a museum exhibit of the mundane and a trip down memory lane !  Thanks for posting!


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

I've got  alight weight editor

As follows.


That will do this...


or this. And a few other ways
to tweak. I think this would work
okay if I played with it a few minutes
@Grampa Don.


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks to all for the comments and conversation.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 19, 2020)

I think the more you play with it, the more you will find that you can do.  Sometimes a little cropping or tweaking can make a big difference.  And, if I can give you one more tip: Take several shots of each object, maybe from different angles or different lighting.  The best of the batch may surprise you.  I hope you have fun with it.

By the way:  I think Ansel Adams would have loved digital photography.  His whole technique was aimed at getting the results he envisioned.

Don


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> I think the more you play with it, the more you will find that you can do.  Sometimes a little cropping or tweaking can make a big difference.  And, if I can give you one more tip: Take several shots of each object, maybe from different angles or different lighting.  The best of the batch may surprise you.  I hope you have fun with it.
> 
> By the way:  I think Ansel Adams would have loved digital photography.  His whole technique was aimed at getting the results he envisioned.
> 
> Don


I agree. Thanks.


----------

